# A Short Review on Avicenna Medical College



## darkeye (Sep 23, 2013)

OK so I went there just for inquiring about the admission procedures and last years merit and here I am sharing my experience

*Well though not so far away from central Lahore the college however is difficult to find and the front road is not in a good condition(Broken)
* 
*You reach there and the first thing that welcomes you is the stench of a....what you can say *ganda Naala*(admin pardon me for this but I couldn't find a better word).* 
*There is no car parking inside the college so what ever vehicle goes there stays on the road with a potential threat of theft.* 
Now enough of the environments and all let talk about the inside Well I was sitting in the waiting area as the receptionist or student affair manager was in a meeting however he came out and got surrounded by a family outside his office and he didn't bothered it and started dealing with them right there in the lobby.:woot:
Though eavesdropping is a bad thing but since they were right in front of me I couldn't stand not putting my ears in there conversation and what I learned was quite shocking :?


*O.k so the first thing that he said was that any student is not allowed to have w.i.f.i cellular phones or phones with camera.* 
*This one is for girls >not allowed to use nail polish,not allowed to wear jewelry,not allowed to wear fancy cloths.* 
*And for both boys and girls>No Facebook,no Hanging out,no friendships.* 
*Just Study study study for next five years* 
*The most shocking thing that just blew me away was NO M.C.A.T...... Yes its just a formality and its marks are not included in aggregate**.They Just look at F.SC* *marks.You scored good in F.SC you are in no other procedure just submit the fee and you are issued a* *roll number*:!: 
*And not to mention the one i thought was student affair manager was probably the principal of the college.* 
OK after hearing that all I did was that I stood up and came back ... so much for all the traveling  and after all this I doubt there would be any extra curricular activity.
though a few good things are that there is an inbuilt Mosque,the campus seems to be quite spacious and I can't think of third one...yeah They'll make you study like you are a machine :speechless:
O.k so this was my experience of Avicenna Medical college someone may disagree they have the right but this is what I percieved
And My advise is whoever plans on going there *THINK AGAIN*.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Avicenna Medical College is funny :woot:


----------



## darkeye (Sep 23, 2013)

masterh said:


> Avicenna Medical College is funny :woot:


After all this it indeed is and yeah the principal is quite a rude person


----------

